# Ciao a tutti e Forza Milan



## Baba (22 Maggio 2019)

Vi leggo da circa due anni e ho deciso di far parte un po’ attivamente alla community. Ho 25 anni e abito in Svizzera. Da sempre seguo il Milan con molta passione e non mi perdo una partita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2019)

Benvenuto!

Hai scelto un momento tosto per iniziare ad intervenire..nei prossimi mesi prevedo nervi tesissimi!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Maggio 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Vi leggo da circa due anni e ho deciso di far parte un po’ attivamente alla community. Ho 25 anni e abito in Svizzera. Da sempre seguo il Milan con molta passione e non mi perdo una partita.



Complimenti per la passione cresciuta in uno dei periodi più bui della nostra storia recente.

Spero che come molti di noi hanno già vissuto, tu possa tornare a gioire anche dei successi.


----------

